# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  از ثبت نام کنکور جا موندم

## hodaa2018

دوستان به دلایلی نمیتونستم شرکت کنم 
الان دسترسی پیدا کردم ولی قسمت خرید رو برداشتن
چیکارکنم حالا؟
کسی اضافی خریده که بخواد بفروشه؟
باز به نظرتون وقت میدن که ثبت نام کنیم؟

----------


## amirhossien000

> دوستان به دلایلی نمیتونستم شرکت کنم 
> الان دسترسی پیدا کردم ولی قسمت خرید رو برداشتن
> چیکارکنم حالا؟
> کسی اضافی خریده که بخواد بفروشه؟
> باز به نظرتون وقت میدن که ثبت نام کنیم؟


اخبار گفت از ۱۹ اسفند بازم میسه ثبت نام کرد

----------


## Neo.Healer

اینهمه تمدید ثبتنام داشت  :Yahoo (21): خداییش نگه ندارین دقیقه 90 ای :Yahoo (31): 
احتمالا یدورم اواخر اسفند بشه ثبتنام کرد

----------


## Egotist

خوب یک دونه هم هدی خانوم اضافه شد به جمع کثیر دوستان 
علی برکت الله !

----------

